# Tarpon day & night, fishing report - 30 April



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report as always Bob! What fly pattern are you using for the bridge fishing? I haven't had any luck at all. I've had them come up and follow the fly, but no eats. I've been on them consistently, but can't buy an eat. I've tried a variety of patterns. 

Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All we ever use is a small white tarpon fly on a 1/0 or 2/0 hook called the Night Fly... I figure the fish will eat any color but all white is much easier for my anglers to see. Here's a pic or two of the Night Fly...



The biggest thing about the night fishing under bridges for me is to station my skiff in the shadows facing up-current so we get to watch the fish parade back and forth in front of us. We pick out a fish, toss the fly out into the light then get it moving with the current the moment it lands. If you've started in the right spot you'll be stripping the fly right by a hungry tarpon. After that it's "game on".... I see guys trying to use trolling motors out in the light while casting back into the shadows.... All they're doing is scaring fish.... Hope this helps..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks!

What we do is station the boat up current from the bridge and work the shadowline. I cast my fly up an let it drift along the lit up side of the shadowline passed a pylon. More often than not, we will see the tarpon come up behind the fly and inspect it. They'll circle around it, but not eat it. 

We used to fish the bridges the same way years ago and had much more success. But it's been tough this year. I did manage to get a nice one in the keys at night a couple weeks ago, though. 

That fly looks awesome. I'm going to tie some of those up. What I've been throwing is white marabou tail, with a soft barred hackle neck on a 1/0 SC15. 

Thanks again, I'll give that a shot, possibly tonight.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're in front of the fish tossing back into the shadows... every fish knows you're there. If you hang out behind them they'll eat almost anything that looks natural. If you don't want to hang on a piling just ease up almost to the shadow line then drop your anchor on a short lead and you're in good shape if your anchor holds you within seeing and casting distance. Good luck.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Will have to give that a try. I normally fish smaller bridges like the venetian causeway where the bridge is much lower, not much space for the boat, or to cast a fly rod for that matter. But I know some bridges are bigger. I'm sure they know we are there.

Thanks, again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PIB - we better see a picture of you with a tarpon in your hand this year. They can't elude you forever.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lmao, they haven't secluded me. Since last July, I've landed every single one ice hooked. I've got two in the past couple weeks, including one on Friday.


----------

